# Acer Aspire 5740G spieletauglich?



## stefan.net82 (24. Juli 2010)

Grüß euch!

Mein Vater hat sich vor einigen Tagen das Acer Aspire 5740G zugelegt. Der Laptop hat einen i5 M430 Prozessor, 4GB RAM und einen HD5470 512MB Grafikchip verbaut.
Ich hab auf diesem mal UT3 samt aktueller Patches installiert. Kann es sein, dass dieses Notebook dieses Spiel nicht mal mit geringst möglicher Auflösung mit minimalen Details flüssig wiedergeben kann?

Bin schon davon ausgegangen, dass es damit und ähnlichen Anwendungen keine Probleme geben sollte...vielleicht mach ich was falsch

Ach ja, es handelt es sich hierbei um einen Schlepptop mit Win7 64Bit Leistungsindex von 5.1!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danke für Anregungen.


----------



## Rocksteak (24. Juli 2010)

Schau mal hier (Notebookcheck), da steht welche Spiele die Graka packen würde, ich denke die CPU limitiert hier nicht, hat ja immerhin 2x2,26 GHz.

EDIT: Also auf der Kiste läuft Crysis auf Minimum flüssig, also gehe ich davon aus, dass UT3 das auch tun sollte.


----------



## 1821984 (24. Juli 2010)

mahlzeit. eigentlich sollte es da nicht so die großen Probleme mit haben. Aber vielleicht liegt es an dem OS womit UT3 nicht zurecht kommt.

Hast du es mal mit anderen Titeln ausprobiert? Ein aktuelleres, wo man sicher ist, dass es mit Win7 64Bit läuft?


----------



## >ExX< (24. Juli 2010)

Hi, also nach den Angaben is di minimal stärker als die 4570, und ich hab die 4570.

Is grottig die Leistung, und das was bei Notebookchech geschriebn wird stimmt schlicht weg einfach nicht.

CoD  schafft meiner nichtmal in Direct x9, das heist ich muss das auf Direct X 7 umschalten!!!
Cod 4 schafft meiner auch nur ruckelig auf minimum Details!

Und stell dir dann mal vor wie wohl Crysis oder Metro läuft, ich glaube die geben da nur theoretische "Peilwerte" wieder, oder meine Grafikkarte hat nen Hau weg, was ich aber weniger glaube.

Bei GTA San Andreas hab ich nur ~20 fps


----------



## MasterMystery (24. Juli 2010)

Also die HD 5470 ist ja nicht gerade eine Leistungsstarke Karte.


----------



## stefan.net82 (24. Juli 2010)

Ja, hab ich mir schon fast gedacht, dass da grafikmäßig nicht wirklich viel was weitergeht, mit dem Laptop...aber macht nix, mein daddy ist eh kein zocker

Hab mal nur aus Interesse gefragt...Da merkt man wieder, wie gewichtig und aussagend die Win-Indexbewertung in Bezug auf die tatsächliche Leistung ist!


Dank euch!


----------



## Rocksteak (24. Juli 2010)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Is grottig die Leistung, und das was bei Notebookchech geschriebn wird stimmt schlicht weg einfach nicht.s



Hmm, bis jetzt haben mich bei Notebook fragen auch einige dahin verlinkt. Aber wenn du das sagst, glaub ich dir einfach mal.


----------



## stefan.net82 (24. Juli 2010)

Es ist ja jetzt offensichtlich, dass die Angaben auf der Seite nicht ganz korrekt sind.
Aber da kannst du ja nix dafür, wenn die so was schreiben
War vor meinem Posting zu diesem Thema hier auch auf dieser einen Internetseite, deshalb hat es mich gleich doppelt gewundert, warum die Leistung in meinem Fall so gering ist, und dort so relativ hoch beschrieben wird.


----------



## >ExX< (24. Juli 2010)

Ja, bevor ich meinen Laptop gekauft habe, hab ich auch auf der Seite geschaut was meine Graka so  bringt.
Hab mir gedacht, jau kaufste..............läuft nichmal CoD 2 auf Direct x9
Es ist jetz nich so dass die Benchmarks da komplett falsch sind, aber die zeigen auf jeden Fall zu viel an^^

@stefan
Du hast 6,2 bei Grafikleistung, und ich gerade mal 4,9............und deine is nur minimal schneller als meine, von daher labert Windows dir auch nur falsche Sachen vor.............


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juli 2010)

Also, die 4570 bzw. 5470 kann sehr wohl ganz o.k sein, relativ gesehen. Aber die Leistung schwankt je nach Einzelfall extrem - das sieht man gut an den 3Dmarks06 bei notebookcheck.com, da geht die Spanne von knapp über 2000 bis 4500 Punkte. Wenn man nicht mal CoD4 zum laufen bekommt, dann ist es offenbar eine der schlechteren Varianten. Ich hab eine 8600m GT, die ca. 4000 Punkte erreicht, mit der geht CoD4 auf low einwandfrei, auf mittel hakt es manchmal.

Bei den Spielbenches auf der Seite muss man halt genau schauen, um welches Modell es sich genau handelt.


Jetzt wäre die Frage: weiß jemand, mit welcher Desktopkarte UT3 gut läuft? Vor allem in der aktuellen Version, wenn nämlich hier in dem Fall irgendein Update installiert ist, das zB doppelt so feine Texturen mitreinbringt, dann macht das natürlich auch einiges aus.


----------



## >ExX< (26. Juli 2010)

Also bei meiner 4570 muss ich Call of Duty 4 bei 1024x768 zocken- auf einem 1366x768 Bildschirm, was dann natürlich  schon verzerrt aussieht.
Ohne AF und AA versteht sich, Texturen und so auf niedrig.


Wenn ich 1366x768 einschalte+alles auf niedrig geht gar nichts mehr, unspielbar^^

@HerbBoy:
Klick

Vielleicht hilft das^^


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juli 2010)

Also, ich spiel Cod4 bei meinem notebooks auf 1280x800 problemlos. Kannst Du mal 3Dmark06 bei Dir durchlaufen lassen? Und welche Ansprüche hast Du? Wenn Du zB 80FPS erwartest, dann ist natürlich klar, dass es nicht reicht für dich 

Ach ja: diese Sidebar bei vista oder auch aero können auch schuld sein, grad bei Notebooks, wenn die Karte weniger bringt als in "Profi"-Tests.


die UT3-Benches: an sich müßte da eine 4570 reichen, zumindest für low-Details und nicht ruckelnd.


----------



## >ExX< (26. Juli 2010)

Also die Leistung der Karte ist sehr durchwachsen, machnmal schafft die Karte es bei 1024x768 mit niedrigen Details super flüssig, dann wieder mit 800x600 nur ruckelnd 
Ich lass 3d Mark mal laufen^^


EDIT:
Wollte  den 3D Mark06 installen, aber da brauch ich ja nen Freischalt Code 
Aber da ich mir die Premium vom 3/2010 gekauft hatte, wo die Advanced Edition von 3D Mark06 bei war, sollte der Freischalt Code auf der Pappkarte drauf sein, aber der is nur auf dem Poster drauf, und das Poster hab ich irgendwie nich mehr


----------



## HawkAngel (30. Juli 2010)

Hey,

das Notebook gibts auch mit ner HD5650, das wäre dann spieletauglich gewesen, aber die HD5470 ist quasi eine Officegrafikkarte der Oberklasse und das reicht meistens nicht., wie du ja schon selbst gemerkt hast.


----------



## poiu (30. Juli 2010)

du kannst denn 06 auch ohne Code installieren und später Online die ergebnisse einsehen!

aber schonmal im Ati Catalyst AA&AF ausgeschaltet bzw verschiedene Vsync einstellungen ausprobiert.

die HD4570 war für NB karte relativ gut, es hängt davon ab was man erwartet!


----------



## stefan.net82 (30. Juli 2010)

Hab schon die verschiedensten Treibereinstellungen probiert, leider hat es nicht viel gebracht, flüssig läuft hier noch immer nichts. Aber nicht weiter schlimm, hab ja selbst noch einen PC, da sieht die Sache schon anders aus


----------



## Portvv (30. Juli 2010)

also hab selbst in meinen notebook ne 5650 1024 mb und kann risen mit vollen details in 1600x900 oder gta 4 mit hohen details und ne sichtweite von 50& flüssig spielen(allerdings hab ich die schatten deaktiviert) also als gaming karte für ein notebook doch recht ordentlich, natürlich sollte auch ein flotter prozessor zur seite stehen. mfg patrick


----------



## >ExX< (30. Juli 2010)

Jop, hab den jetz mal gemacht^^
Der Link
Auflösung:1280x768
Anti-Aliasing:None
Filtering:Optimal


----------



## stefan.net82 (30. Juli 2010)

Da sieht man jetzt deutlich, wo der 5740G spieltechnisch anzusiedeln ist.

Danke dafür...


----------



## >ExX< (30. Juli 2010)

Bitte^^

Hast du auch so einen ähnlichen Score?


----------



## stefan.net82 (31. Juli 2010)

Hab´s ehrlich gesagt noch garnicht probiert, werd aber wahrscheinlich sehr ähnlich dabei aussteigen, leider


----------



## >ExX< (31. Juli 2010)

Ein CPU Test ist sogar Zeitverzögert abgelaufen, FPS stand auf 0....................durchgehend


----------



## stefan.net82 (31. Juli 2010)

0...? Das ist aber nicht viel. 

Kann fast nicht ganz stimmen!?


----------



## >ExX< (31. Juli 2010)

Doch, da stand FPS: 0

Nach ca 40 Sekunden stand unten dass die gesamt Zeit 5,50 betragen


----------



## thecroatien (5. August 2010)

Hallo,

COD 4 sollte bei euch eigentlich ohne Probleme auf minimalen Details laufen.
Habt ihr vil. diverse Ram fresser oder ähnliches?
Weil COD 4 läuft bei mir unter Win xp mit Intel HD 4500 auf niedrigen Details fast einwandfrei!

Mal verschiedene Treiber probiert?


----------



## >ExX< (5. August 2010)

Moin
also ich hab jetz mal nach langem ausprobieren mit CoD 4 herausgefunden dass es egal ist welche Auflösung ich einstelle (800x600 bis 1366x768 alles durchprobiert) , die FPS bleiben gleich
Auf niedrigen Textureinstellungen läuft es sogar langsamer als mit mittleren Settings( Das hat mich echt gewundert) 
Außer AA hab ich außen vor gelassen.
Ich hab jetzt  25-38 fps , was für nen Shooter viel zu wenig ist, teilweise sinkt die fps auch auf 15 ab.
An Treibern kann ich leider nur den benutzen der auf der mitgelieferten Treiber CD  dabei war, weil ich eine Onboard Graka hab, und noch eine zusätzliche, und ja, ich hab die starke zum Gamen ausgewählt 
Joa, so ist das eigentlich in allen Spielen bei mir, dass ich auf mittel bis niedrige Einstellungen immer die gleiche fps Rate habe(Vsync ist ausgeschaltet ) aber ruckeln tut es immer ^^


----------

